# Seek free remote guestbook - good quality



## jelleym (Sep 6, 2001)

Does anyone know of a good-quality (free) remote hosted guestbook that's similar in quality to Bravenet? Or to HTMLgear?

I'm satisfied with Bravenet's/HTMLgear's guestbooks, but I can use another remote-hosted one for another site.

By the way, I tried Dreambook but don't like it.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I've found that FreeGB is one of the better services out there. I myself use them.


----------



## jelleym (Sep 6, 2001)

Thank you ever so much! 
I just signed your book.


----------



## jelleym (Sep 6, 2001)

oops!  I'm so absentminded!
I just realized that I already had a guestbook much more sophisticated than FreeGB (which is what I required) but nobody has yet signed - I wonder why. Further details on your guestbook.


----------



## BillC (May 29, 2003)

Try putting your web page URL in your profile so it can be discovered.


----------



## jelleym (Sep 6, 2001)

Uh,  my intent is for the site to be discovered by those to whom it's relevant, since it's on the [boring!!] topic of computer monitor fluorescence/PBDE's & health symptoms caused by same. It includes a non-ironed-out eclectic collection of all the various theories & debunked "experts" solutions & sifting thru hype.

Therefore, the guestbook isn't really standard, but rather a bit more resembling a survey. Here's what I mean:
http://www.lemnet.com/guestbooks/view/?user=monitorp&book=1a&mode=sign


----------

